# Street Lighting not working



## Smoneen (3 Sep 2013)

We are facing into the second year of having no working street lighting on our row. I raised the issue with the residents committee earlier this year & they had mentioned that they were in contact with who I thought was the ESB to get this resolved. They had mentioned that it wasn't a fault it was just replacement bulbs which were needed.
Arrived home from work this evening when a knock came to the door. One of the neighbours was asking if I'd be interested in having a go at trying to communicate with Airtricity & the developer to get the issue resolved. Apparently there is an issue of unpaid fees between Airtricity & the developer & this is why they are not replacing bulbs. There are two rows affected, approx 25-30 houses in an estate of 150 or so & as I mentioned we are now facing into our second winter of this problem. The estate is approx 7 years old.
My neighbour had called on one of the committee members & she recommended that he try get someone else on board to try & communicate with both companies on the residents behalf, she suggested me! 
I am somewhat annoyed with the residents committee as what's the point of having a committee if they ask everyone to sort their own problems? That aside this is something that I am willing to do. I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience in a similar situation? If you could share your experience it would be great. I think the estate is still under the control of the developer & has not yet been taken over by the county/town council. Maybe local political representative needs to be contacted, after all I'm fully household charge & LPT charge compliant.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Sep 2013)

It sounds like it is nothing to do with the local council. If your estate hasn't yet been 'taken in charge', then forget about the council. If it has been 'taken in charge', then forget about the residents committee, and chase the council.

Actually, forget about the 'residents committee'. You need to contact the management company, who have probably appointed a management agent. If problems are dragging out, consider going along to the next management company agm and helping to sort them out.


----------



## Maz24 (4 Sep 2013)

There was a similar situation in a housing development near me, developer did a runner 3 years ago, ESB and Council not willing to help, so they got a price from local electrician to solve the problem.

Each of the houses affected contributed 20 euro each and problem was resolved.


----------

